# Elektronikas forums >  Latgalītes tirgus darba laiks

## Texx

Kā tur īsti ir ar tiem darba laikiem tam tirgum - vai svētdien tur arī kas notiek jeb nē? Un varbūt kāds var pateikt, kāds darba laiks ir tam kioskam ieejot pa vārtiem iekšā pa labi uzreiz? Ja nemaldos SIA "Lukares" Aizdomas, ka šodien laikam tur nav ko meklēt, bet ja nu. Iepirku vienu štruntu, kurš mājās jau vairs nestrādā. Jānes būs apmainīt.

----------


## abergs

Cik esu novērojis, pārdevēji salasās uz pusdesmitiem un jau ap pustrijem pamazām kravājas prom katru dienu.
Arī svētdienās. Par kiosku 100% nepateikšu, bet blakus sētā veikaliņi atvērti arī svētdienās.

----------


## LED

Ja nemaldos, tad pirmdienaas Latgaliite "vihadnojs"!

----------


## Texx

Par to darba laiku tā arī precīzi nenoskaidroju, bet tai kioskā man ir brāķa preci ir samainījuši nu jau 2 reizes bez kādām iebildēm. Ar to gan negribu teikt, ka tur daudz brāķu, vienkārši bieži iepērkos tur. Pēdējo reiz pat čeku nebiju paņēmis, bet vienalga samainīja. Tā kā attieksme pret klientiem ir OK. Iesaku.

----------


## Vinchi

Kurš normāls cilvēks vēl kaut ko pērk Latgalītē uz detaļām cena ir 2x lielāka kā Elektronikas veikalos.

Latgalītē vēl var nopirkt šo to par labām cenām tad ja pārdevējs pats nezina kas tā ir par preci un ka izmanto, cik maksā.

----------


## karloslv

Nu gan, Velko?!!! Kas tie par brīnumlētajiem Elektronikas veikaliem, lūdzu? Pērku gan detaļas Latgalītē, gan sūtu no ārzemēm, kā tajā brīdī vajag, bet neteikšu, ka Latgalīte būtu dārgāka. Pirmkārt, var un vajag sarunāt, kā arī pazīt tos tirgotājus.

----------


## Vinchi

Par vecām krievu pretestībām prasa 0.03 Ls
Par loģikām kas veikalā maksā 0.20 Ls Latgalītē prasa 0.40Ls
Tas pats ir ar visiem tiem konektoriem.

Vienreiz vajadzēja palielāku magnētu, presīja par to 3Ls, nereāli ceņiki ja jauns skaļrunis ar daudz lielāku magnētu maksā 4.80Ls

Nē nu var jau šo to pa lētām cenām dabūt bet tad ir jābūt barigam un jākaulējas.

Vispār ir jākonkretizē ko kurš pa labām cenām pērk Latgalītē !!!

----------


## Texx

Labi, bik jau nekorekti laikam citas firmas forumā te tā izrunāties. Cik esmu novērojis latgalītē elektrolītiskie kondensatori ir padārgi. Bez latgalītē atkal labums tāds, ka var dabūt visādas salīdzinoši retas mikrenes vecai sadzīves tehnikai. Nu vispār ir savi labumi un savi trūkumi. Ja interesē konkrēti, tad tai kioskā iepērku šadus tādus ķīniešu darbarīkus, izoleni u.t.t. Pēdējo, ko gāju mainīt bija ekonomiskā spuldze poļu Apollo 26W. Šitā, ko samainīju, vēl pagaidām spīd. Tad jau redzēs.

----------


## ezis666

> Par vecām krievu pretestībām prasa 0.03 Ls-


 kur? es tur pirku jaunas importa pa 0.01Ls/gab




> Par loģikām kas veikalā maksā 0.20 Ls Latgalītē prasa 0.40Ls 
> Tas pats ir ar visiem tiem konektoriem.
> 
> Vienreiz vajadzēja palielāku magnētu, presīja par to 3Ls, nereāli ceņiki ja jauns skaļrunis ar daudz lielāku magnētu maksā 4.80Ls


 Skaļruņi turpat Lukaresā lētāki




> Nē nu var jau šo to pa lētām cenām dabūt bet tad ir jābūt barigam un jākaulējas.


 Protams, tas tak ir TIRGUS




> Vispār ir jākonkretizē ko kurš pa labām cenām pērk Latgalītē !!!


 -labi ieekonomējam 1.5 Ls , bet veikals svētdienās nestrādā, un sestdien ari nevienmer viss vajadzīgais uz vietas, kā arī ceļš un laiks arī maxā savu.
Al radiatorus no tirisroriem pie vecā alkaša pa 1.5Ls/gab bija.

Trafi gan dārgi, Kolorītā lētāk

----------


## karloslv

> Labi, bik jau nekorekti laikam citas firmas forumā te tā izrunāties.


 Nu zini, es to uztveru tā - šis ir elektronikas forums, un te ar firmu nekāda sakara. Protams, ka visi gribētu sev fanu loku, bet mazajā Latvijā diezgan nereāli. Lai Tevalo mācās, visi visiem nevar patikt.

----------


## Velko

> Nu gan, Velko?!!! Kas tie par brīnumlētajiem Elektronikas veikaliem, lūdzu?


 Ko es  ::

----------


## karloslv

> Nu gan, Velko?!!! Kas tie par brīnumlētajiem Elektronikas veikaliem, lūdzu?
> 
> 
>  Ko es


 Atvaino, acis būs bijušas šķības...

----------


## U_V6er

ezis666, kas ir koloriits? (par trafiem runaajot)

----------


## arnis

koloriits ir lietuvieshu veikals uz daugavgriivas ielas. neesmu gan intereseejies, vai tur ir trafinji, bet ja ir, tad zinaashu  :: ))

----------


## ezis666

kolorīts ir pirms scania uz jelgavas šosejas.

http://www.kolorits.lv/lat/index.php

----------


## arturiks

Sveicinati man tads jautajums latgalite var tadas normalas optikas nopirkt prieks medibu bises? pa letam naudam?.. paldies jau ieprieks ::

----------


## Didzis

Ladgalīte nav veikals un tur nekad nevar zināt ko pārdos   ::  Tirgū tak nav pastāvīgas preces un ko atnes kāds bomzis vai mednieka atraitne, to arī tirgo. Pašam jāiet un jāskatās.

----------

